# HDMI splitter for my Tivo Roamio?



## didi420 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the new Roamio (4 tuner). I'm trying to hookup up my blu-ray player also. I can't find a HDMI splitter that will work with the Roamio. Can anyone recommend one that will work?


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Almost any splitter should work, honestly. It's just an HDMI signal


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

didi420 said:


> I have the new Roamio (4 tuner). I'm trying to hookup up my blu-ray player also. I can't find a HDMI splitter that will work with the Roamio. Can anyone recommend one that will work?


DO you mean an HDMI switch? An HDMI splitter will split the one HDMI output into two or more. I don't see how a splitter would help you connect your BD player.


----------



## troasti (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you have the same problem I had. I only have one hdmi input on my tv. I have a roku which only uses hdmi and had a premiere which used component outputs. I upgraded to a roamio which only uses hdmi. I purchased a cheap switch from amazon and it works fine for me. Reviews aren't great on it so you may want to spend some more and get a better one. Here it is http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00275XFQ2


----------



## didi420 (Jan 24, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> DO you mean an HDMI switch? An HDMI splitter will split the one HDMI output into two or more. I don't see how a splitter would help you connect your BD player.


Sorry, yes I meant a HDMI switch.


----------



## didi420 (Jan 24, 2014)

troasti said:


> I think you have the same problem I had. I only have one hdmi input on my tv. I have a roku which only uses hdmi and had a premiere which used component outputs. I upgraded to a roamio which only uses hdmi. I purchased a cheap switch from amazon and it works fine for me. Reviews aren't great on it so you may want to spend some more and get a better one. Here it is http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00275XFQ2


Yes I only have 1 hdmi input on my TV. I tried this switch: Portta PET0301S 3x1 HDMI Switcher with 3D Support. It didn't work. I just get "no signal" on my TV. Maybe I'll try the one from Amazon. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

You may have better luck with a powered switch. I used this one: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=4088&seq=1&format=2


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I currently use five Monoprice powered HDMI switches. They have worked great.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I also give a thumbs up to monoprice hdmi switches :up:


----------

